# Leupold Sequoia



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Found a good deal on one but have read some bad reviews...just wondering if any one has any experience with them. Thanks


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Good middle of the road glass, not a Gold Ring by any means, but will work and last a long time. The thing to remember is use. I have two spotting scopes one for me and one for the wife. We use them, but not as much as we use our binos.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a "middle of the raod" spotting scope. Never again. You definately get what you pay for. I'll be buying a Leupold Mark 4 spotting scope only because I'm getting a hell of a deal on it. Otherwise I'd be stepping up to Swarovski.

Like was said before, we use our binos a ton. However when you want your spotting scope, you want it to be up to the job.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I am happy with mine for what I paid for it. It's not the best, but it's good for the $$$


----------

